# Hilti framing nailer



## Derry (Dec 31, 2009)

Got this today on trial for the week first impressions are good.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Cool! Looks very similar to the Bostitch/Hitachi guns, but I'm guessing that's just the overall design.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Well lets here the review!


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Well lets here the review!


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Cliped head?


----------



## Derry (Dec 31, 2009)

Worked with it for three days. Nice gun but so is a paslode when it's new so can't really speak to how well it will last,it does have a two year no cost repair and a lifetime fixed cost repair. In use it is heavier than a paslode and a bit bulky around the nosepiece so it's hard to see where you are nailing but in time you would get the hang of it. It does cycle faster than other cordless guns and has power to spare no problem nailing 90s in glulam,the days we used the Hilti it was raining all the time and had no effect on it paslode's don't like the rain. It is clipped head but all guns here are. The battery last a really long time and charges in 40 mins. Would I buy one probably depends on the price. Have any of you guys used the new dewalt cordless framer yet?


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

Im sure the new Dewalt 1st fix guns are only available in the Uk... Its the first time i have seen something made by Dewalt more expensive than Hilti :blink: £480 for the Hilti,£550 for the Dewalt..
The Paslode IM90 nails are not clipped heads.. 

John...


----------



## Derry (Dec 31, 2009)

Can't get the paslode IM 90 in Ireland any more because of poor sales no one bought it because of the different gas. Would have a hard time spending more on a dewalt than a Hilti but if the dewalt was good you would save a fortune having no gas.


----------



## john27 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have seen a couple of reviews of the Dewalt, they are all very good. If i didn't have a Paslode thats the one i would get. And i own a fair amount of Hilti tools.. 
I would buy nothing else Dewalt though :thumbup:

John...


----------



## Derry (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree John it does look good on u tube but my worry would be if it was dropped it would not last. I think I will stick with air for the big jobs and the paslodes for the small jobs.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

was it used in the cold? did you have to warm up like the rest of them? 

I'm a Hilti Goon. They have the best service and warranty...who cares if you drop it they'll replace on the spot. Also rain doesn't effect Hilti products.


----------



## Derry (Dec 31, 2009)

Used it at -2C without any problems it will work down to -10C. Don't know about you guys but we never get weather that cold. I was worried about dropping the dewalt.


----------



## Baxter183 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, Derry, Joined contractor talk specifficly to ask you how your getting on with the hilti framing nailer? Was considering buying one. I own a palsied im350+ a bostitch cordless framing nailer aswell as the dewalt cordless framing nailer you mentioned in your post. My advice would be to steer well clear of the dewalt, its shockingly bad, I read hundreds of reviews on line before i bought it and they all praised it from the heavens, it was good for about 2 months and then was problem after problem. Dewalt have since replaced it but i don't have high hopes for the new one either. Aswell as all the problems i found the dewalt to be very heavy compared to the other 2 as well as having to put a lot more pressure on the nose to fire it. I know all nail guns bar air driven ones are temperamental but the dewalts just not up to scratch at all. When its working its great but when its broken its off to the repair shop because its a waist of tim even looking inside it its so complicated. Im really interested to see how the Hilti faired out??


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

An old thread, but dang, I want one!


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

mstrat said:


> An old thread, but dang, I want one!


Your not kidding when the us HILTI site goes up for updating they tease that thing on the front page WTF. Still not here in the states though.


----------



## Derry (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Baxter 
Did you get one?


----------



## Baxter183 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Framing nailer*

Hi Derry i took the plunge and bought 1 last week, loving it so far but they are all great at the start, How are you finding your one now? If i am still happy in a few months i will buy 2 more. Only time will tell:thumbsup:


----------

